# Hallo Franken, Zwangszugereiste, etc.  !



## Sandra (13. November 2002)

Was ist denn los ? Hier herrscht ja z.Zt. absolute Funkstille !
Habt ihr etwa alle eure Bikes schon eingewintert oder seid ihr schon in den Winterschlaf erstarrt ?   
Wäre es nicht mal wieder an der Zeit für eine gemeinsame Tour ?

@ Tom, Rush, Hornet : Weiß einer von euch eine Strecke um Erlangen, die auch Spitzkehren oder zumindest ein paar enge Kurven bietet bzw. ein paar sonst anspruchsvollere technische Passagen und könntet ihr mir die dann bitte auch mal zeigen ?   

@ Hornet: Mein Bergwerk-Mädel wartet noch auf ein Date mit deinem attraktiven Orbea-Boy. Und du weißt doch, eine Dame sollte man nicht zu lange warten lassen   !

Sandra


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2002)

Hallo Sandra...

...ich komm gerade von 2 H Nachtmiken im Fürther Stadtwald zurück....

LUPINE rules!!!  

Bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit!

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (14. November 2002)

Auja, da möchte ich auch gern mit!

Altitude gehst Du an bestimmten Tagen nachtbiken?

Sandra, sagt Dir mein Cannondale zu?

Grüße Diva


----------



## Tom:-) (14. November 2002)

und ich zeige sie dir auch. gerne auch bei nacht (@altitude: selfmade 20W Strahler ist auch super ;-))

wie wärs mit samstag oder sonntag?

hollarö


----------



## Sandra (15. November 2002)

Habe nämlich keinen entsprechenden Scheinwerfer, aber am Wochenende kann man ja auch auf die helle Tageszeit ausweichen.

@ Tom, et al.: Werde mich Samstag Vormittag ein wenig um meine Räder bemühen und bin daher eh in ER. Wie wäre es dann im Anschluß ? Laß uns doch einfach mal telefonieren.

@ Diva: Zwecks Renner ist alles noch offen ! Für den Heliumlaufradsatz gibt es wohl keine Ersatzteile mehr. Wäre daher nicht soi meinem Sinne. Habe evtl. noch die Chance günstig an einen guten Teamrahmen zu kommen, den ich mir dann aufbauen könnte. Ist aber auch noch nicht sicher. Dauert ja noch ein wenig, bis du dein neues Bike hast und probefahren müßte ich es dann auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## Altitude (15. November 2002)

@Diva

noch habne wir keine festen zeit zum Nachtbiken ausgemcht...

nächste Woche is eher schlecht, weil ihc nen wichtigen Abgabetermin für ein Projekt habe...

@Sandra und Tom
sagt mal bescheid, wann ihr am Samstag biken gehen wollt, ich komm auch nach Erlangen - 0170/3213878

Sonntag fahren wir sowieso immer ab 10.00 Uhr an der alten Veste in Fürth...

Schönen Tag noch...

AlexdergeradeimICEvonBerlinnachNürnbergsitztundsichfreut,daßseinIBOOKwiederrepariertist.


----------



## gorn (15. November 2002)

ah ..da ham sich ja die frangn versteckt !  

kommt ihr alle aus der ecke erlangen ? 

wir, das sind samoth und meine wenigkeit, kommen aus kitzingen ( würzburg ... muss ma ja immer dazu sagen, damits klingelt  ) 

nacht! 

   gorn


----------



## Sandra (15. November 2002)

zur Aufklärung

* Tom, Rush und Hornet wohnen in Erlangen

* Altitude in Fürth

* Diva in Cadolzburg

* und meine Wenigkeit in Herzogenaurach

und Kitzingen kennen die meisten hier vermutlich 

Gruß Sandra


----------



## Redman (20. November 2002)

Hi all,

bin neu hier im Forum....
Wollte fragen wie alt ihr seid???
 

Greetz 
Peter


----------



## Tom:-) (21. November 2002)

man ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt


----------



## gorn (21. November 2002)

samoth und ich sind 21, bzw. 20  ( ich )  ...

hoffentlich hab ich mich da bei ihm nich geirrt   

nacht! 

    gorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (21. November 2002)

dürften so zwischen Mitte 20   

bis Anfang 30   liegen.


----------



## gorn (22. November 2002)

(... ahaaaa   .. über dein alter schweigst du dich aus ...hmmmm ... so schlimm ?   )

nein, ok ... 


was fahrt ihr denn so ?

hier bei uns versuchen wir in der stad alle möglichen hops- und spiel-gegebenheiten auszukosten... und fahren gerne bergab.
aber sonntags, ja sonntag, daaaa farhen wir dann auch schon immer tour mit. oder eben auch mal zu 2 .eine tour zu einem berg ... den berg rauf.... und dann gehts eben wieder RUNTER   


tschüß! 

           gorn


----------



## Sandra (22. November 2002)

mit meinem alter. bin ein `72 er Baujahr, also eben 30 geworden.
Aber wie Tom schon so schön sagte "man ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt"  
Bikemäßig sind eher Trainingstouren mit möglichst vielen Singletrails  incl. technischen Passagen  angesagt,  um dann im Sommer wieder ein paar Marathons zu fahren und evtl. auch mal XC-Rennen anzugehen. 

keep on biking & schönes Wochenende

Sandra


----------



## Altitude (22. November 2002)

Ich bin 28 

und fahr

mit meinem Hardtail und SingleSpeed

nach dem Motto "der Weg ist das Ziel" alles was mir unter die Stollen kommt...

Jahr werden einige Marathons sowie einige SingleSpeed-Rennen in Angriff genommen...


----------



## nils (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *
> * und meine Wenigkeit in Herzogenaurach
> 
> ...



Hallo Sandra!

Wie ist Herzogenaurach biketechnisch gesehen? Kann sein, daß es mich für ein paar Monate dorthin verschlägt (entscheidet sich nächste Woche).
Jetzt bin ich hier in Freiburg halt etwas verwöhnt, was Singletrails und schöne lange Abfahrten (z.B. 17 km, 1000 hm) betrifft.
Fahre am liebsten mittellange Touren auf technischen Singletrails mit ein paar Höhenmetern damit es auch mal hübsch runter geht. Überleb ich das dort? 

Danke und Gruß, Nils


----------



## dubbel (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Wie ist Herzogenaurach biketechnisch gesehen? Kann sein, daß es mich für ein paar Monate dorthin verschlägt (entscheidet sich nächste Woche).
> Jetzt bin ich hier in Freiburg halt etwas verwöhnt, ...*


schau, dass du noch drumrumkommst! 
biken in Herzo - traurige geschichte:
entweder immer rad ins auto und 30 min fahren (aber dann isses ganz gut) , 
oder waldautobahn ohne Höhenmeter, 
oder'n strick kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *schau, dass du noch drumrumkommst!
> biken in Herzo - traurige geschichte:
> entweder immer rad ins auto und 30 min fahren (aber dann isses ganz gut) ,
> ...



Hmmm, klingt ja nicht so prickelnd, aber ich hab da keine so großen Auswahlmöglichkeiten mehr (hängt auch nicht davon ab, ob man da jetzt gut oder schlecht biken kann, wär halt ganz hübsch).
Ich weiß ja auch noch nicht sicher ob das auch klappt, und wenn muß ich halt die Auto-Variante in Kauf nehmen (oder halt ein Satz Fast Fred draufmachen. ).

Gruß


----------



## Sandra (6. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Nils !
Du findest hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt Gardaseebedingungen vor, aber es gibt dennoch genug Möglichkeiten. Unter Umständen muß man eben ein paar Anfahrtskilometer in Kauf nehmen. Direkt um Herzo ist es wirklich nicht prickelnd zum Mountainbiken, bezogen auf Singletrails und techniklastigen Strecken (mit dem Rennrad kann man hier dafür gut Grundlage trainieren). Aber von Erlangen ab kann man schon sehr schöne Touren Richtung Fränkische Schweiz fahren. Und auch um Nürnberg/Fürth gibt es Alternativen. Dort ist auch für Techniker was geboten (man muß einfach nur wissen wo ;-)).
Melde dich ganz einfach, wenn du hier bist. Wir fahren z.Zt. regelmäßig am Wochenende längere Touren.
Gruß ins schöne Freiburg
Sandra


----------



## nils (14. Dezember 2002)

So, hallo allerseits!

Es nimmt konkrete Formen an. Will heißen, das ich so gut wie sicher ab März für ca. 6 Monate in Herzogenaurach bin (Praktikum).
Der Punkt ob man da gut biken kann oder nicht, stand da eher weiter hinten auf der Liste. Aber allzu schlimm scheint es ja nicht zu sein 
Ich melde mich dann aber nochmal und hoffe das mir dann ein paar Einheimische oder Ortskundige zeigen wo's lang geht...

Gruß Nils.


----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2002)

na dann erst mal glückwunsch zum praktikumsplatz! (INA?) 
märz gehts los?
meld dich mal, dann machen wir was ab...


----------



## nils (15. Dezember 2002)

Jawoll, bin ab März bei INA und melde mich dann!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Sandra (15. Dezember 2002)

Bis März ist noch lange hin (da kann noch viel passieren ;-)
Also melde dich ganz einfach wenn du da bist. Und bring dein Straßenrad mit (falls du eines hast).
Übrigens kann ich dich beruhigen. Man findet hier (bzw. in Fürth auch wunderbare Trails mit sämtlichen technischen Raffinessen, die man sich so wünscht. Haben uns dort heute 2 1/2 Std. ausgetobt.
Gruß nach Freiburg (komme nächste Woche voraussichtl. auch in dein Heimatstädtchen) 
Sandra


----------



## nils (15. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *Und bring dein Straßenrad mit (falls du eines hast).*


 Straßenrad, was ist das? Tut das weh?
Ich hab nur das Mtb (und halt noch zwei Stadthobel), da ich hier in Freiburg zwischen 50 und 200 m Anfahrtsweg zu den Single Trails hab (und dann nach Lust und Laune bis zu 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück von Waldautobahn bis richtig hübsch, rauf wie runter  )




> _Original geschrieben von Sandra _
> *Übrigens kann ich dich beruhigen. Man findet hier (bzw. in Fürth auch wunderbare Trails mit sämtlichen technischen Raffinessen, die man sich so wünscht. Haben uns dort heute 2 1/2 Std. ausgetobt.
> Gruß nach Freiburg (komme nächste Woche voraussichtl. auch in dein Heimatstädtchen)
> Sandra *


Na das lässt ja hoffen
Wenn du hier bist, kannst du dich ja mal melden. Wenn du dein Rad dabei hast (oder eins zu Verfügung hast) kann ich dir ja mal zeigen, was für Trails ich meine. Bin bis Samstag aber noch im Klausurstress (und dann noch Ende Januar...)

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi ihr alle!
bin mal seit langem wieder hier drinne und endlich mal so richtig durchgewühlt.da freu ich mich das es in unserem eckla da mehr biker gibt.bin selber aus SC und fahr so aus lust und laune.
würde mich gern auch mal an eure hinterreifen hängen aber nur wenn ihr nich solche km bzw. höhenmeterbolzen seit.


so long grüße an alle aus SC euer Beelzebub


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi ihr alle!
bin mal seit langem wieder hier drinne und endlich mal so richtig durchgewühlt.da freu ich mich das es in unserem eckla da mehr biker gibt.bin selber aus SC und fahr so aus lust und laune.
würde mich gern auch mal an eure hinterreifen hängen aber nur wenn ihr nich solche km bzw. höhenmeterbolzen seit.


so long grüße an alle aus SC euer Beelzebub


----------



## HerrZog (17. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab mich grade angemeldet und wollte einfach mal schauen wie Franken, insbesondere Nürnberg und Schwabach hier vertreten sind, ich komm aus katzwang, bin erste junge 17 jahre alt und geh in die 11. klasse, hab ein tourenhardtail und fahr öfters mal aufm heidenberg rum oder sonst in der gegend und ab und zu in die fränkische schweiz, keinen zu anstrengenden touren,
zuzeit muss ich leider bischen aussetzen weil mich ein ohrenentzündung plagt, kennt jemand von euch viele schöne touren die von schwabach aus gut (ohne auto) zu erreichen sind?

also schöne grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi HerrZog!!!

wenns dich nich stört das ich schon bissel älter bin 31 nämlich  )
dann melde dich doch einfach mal bei mir. viele touren kenne ich zwar auch nich so,heidenberg bin ich auch ab und zu unterwegs,
aber ich hab nen kombi und da passen 2 bikes ohne probs rein.
also wenn die ohren fit sind können wir mal biken.

gruß beelzebub


----------



## HerrZog (19. Dezember 2002)

Jo klar,
jetzt bin ich erstmal ski fahren, aber danach meld ich mich mal wieder, kenn auch noch paar die mit fahren würden, zum heidenberg kommt man ja auch ohne auto hin,
bis dann


----------



## elsch (21. Dezember 2002)

Hey, 
Grüsse an alle die letzten Sonntag beim Biken im Fürther Stadtwald dabei waren.
Sind die verlorengegangenen "Schafe" auch wieder gut zuhaus angekommen?

Wer fährt eigentlich regelmässig während der Woche Abends? Ich würd mal mitkommen, allein machts weniger Spass.

Ciao, der elsch

PS: kleiner tip zu mir: ich mag heisse Chili  Schoten...


----------



## Beetlechoose (18. Januar 2003)

hallöle @all,

lass den kopf nicht hängen @beelzebub. es geht noch älter. ich bin 39 (noch), habe aber meinen kindlichen spass am durch die gegen düsen noch nicht verloren.

nur alleine durch die wildnis brettern ist halt auch nicht so prickelnd. drum steht mein bike oft in der garage rum. wenn also jemand lust hat, einfach nur aus lust und laune und nicht mit olympia-reifen ambitionen in die pedale zu treten, dann meldet euch bitte bei mir. 

ach ja, ich bin in tennenlohe zuhause und arbeite in schwabach. 

grüsslies an alle


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Januar 2003)

hi beetlechoose!!

nich olympia reif klingt gut.bin ja selber nich so der bolzer.soll ja noch spaß dabei sein.schick mir doch einfach mal ne mail.können wir was ausmachen.

gruß beelzi



[email protected]


----------



## Beetlechoose (19. Januar 2003)

servus beelzi,

ist ja klasse, dass du dich gleich meldest. 

radlerladen ??? hört sich nach langer arbeitszeit an ??? das problem hab ich auch. aber das kriegen wir schon hin. wann sind denn deine bevorguten zeiten ? und wo bist du den in der sc-gengend unterwegs ? ich bin ja froh, wenn ich jeden tag nach geschäftsschluss ohne stadtplan von sc in nürnberger norden zurückfinde 

freu mich schon, wieder von dir zu lesen

grüsslies


----------



## Beelzebub (19. Januar 2003)

hi beetlechoose!!

naja was heisst lang?bis 18uhr täglich.und sa. bis 13 uhr.
habe aber montags dafür immer frei bzw. mittag von 12-14 frei.

zum fahren is wendelstein oder der heidenberg nich schlecht.bin aber auch häufig am tiergarten unterwegs.

geh da normalerweise mit bekannten sonntag vormittags radeln (tiergarten). muss das mal wieder ankurbeln.biste auch gern gesehen dabei.

gruß beelzi


----------



## Beetlechoose (19. Januar 2003)

hi beelzi 

dann gehts uns ja ähnlich, mache auch täglich ab 18 uhr feierabend (je nach dem, wie die kunden einen lassen), und samstags um 14 uhr.

sonntag klappt immer prima, da bin ich eigentlich ganz spontan. also, wenn das ankurbeln funzt, einfach laut geben. du siehst ja, ich rede mit dem pc schon öfter als mit meiner frau. 

schönen sonntag noch....

beetle


----------



## Beelzebub (19. Januar 2003)

alles klar. dann mal an einem sa. oder so. in den nächsten wochen. wetter sollte auch einigermaßen passen.

gruß beelzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

